# Open Carry does have its finer moments.(warning)expletives(real event)



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Many pro gun owners stockpile ammo, etc for when ( I've heard the expression) the shit hits the fan. 
If you think you're are manned up, ready for the shit, WRONG !!
Having the tools are only effective in a concerted effort by like minded to repel the huge mobs that will occur when shit hits the fan.

As an individual you're doomed. IMO 
Other opinions are welcome.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I remember a couple LA riots where the residents/shop owners of "Korea Town" patrolled their neighborhood/downtown area openly carrying and none, zero stores were looted and the rioters avoided the area...

But the video is kinda funny with the people dresses out in full battle dress, with all the camo, vests, and battle gear for a months supply for a " mission". These are the "play soldiers" I wouldn't trust...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mdi said:


> I remember a couple LA riots where the residents/shop owners of "Korea Town" patrolled their neighborhood/downtown area openly carrying and none, zero stores were looted and the rioters avoided the area...
> 
> But the video is kinda funny with the people dresses out in full battle dress, with all the camo, vests, and battle gear for a months supply for a " mission". These are the "play soldiers" I wouldn't trust...


If my kids Or grandkids lived there, involved in a business,, I would feel much better then depending on the local law enforcement. 
I noticed in the video what seems to be a well established, thought out effort


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool video. I like how you can tell there are people of different ages, different walks of life out there. Some in full tatic-cool gear and some just out there. You have to wonder though how many would be willing to pull the trigger if the shit did hit the fan. How would you tell friend from foe? Would you just find cover and start blasting. unorganized yes but also an impressive show of force and community.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rustygun said:


> Cool video. I like how you can tell there are people of different ages, different walks of life out there. Some in full tatic-cool gear and some just out there. You have to wonder though how many would be willing to pull the trigger if the shit did hit the fan. How would you tell friend from foe? Would you just find cover and start blasting. unorganized yes but also an impressive show of force and community.


I was thinking the same thing. 
I think the same question would apply for CCW everyday carriers.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Agree with last comment. If you need to open carry where it's allowed, you must think the end is near. Hunting? That's a different story & even California allows that. 
Just don't show up on opening day of bird season without your 3 shot plug in the shotgun. Ignorance is not bliss...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Myself, I don't open carry, or wear tactical gear while going about my daily business. I don't want anyone to know that I'm armed.

But in this instance it was both effective and necessary. This wasn't about personal self defense. This was about banding together and protecting their community and businesses at large. Especially if the police and or national guard are called out elsewhere to quell the rioting and looting. They certainly can not be everywhere. Nor can anyone expect them to be. They just don't have the manpower to cover every square of every city or town where rioting and looting are occurring simultaneously.

This was an open display of a force to be reckoned with. Just the fact that there were so many people openly carrying both semi auto rifles and handguns kept the looters, rioters and so called "peaceful protesters" away. It's no wonder that there wasn't any trouble?

Who knows what may of happened if the looters, rioters and so called "peaceful protesters" attempted to invade that area? Something tells me that I doubt they would.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Soarin1 said:


> Agree with last comment. If you need to open carry where it's allowed, you must think the end is near. Hunting? That's a different story & even California allows that.
> Just don't show up on opening day of bird season without your 3 shot plug in the shotgun. Ignorance is not bliss...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


The only difference between open and concealed carry is a garment. Either you're armed or not? I carry concealed all the time except when I'm sleeping yet I don't think that "the end is near". Just as I wear a seat belt but don't fear of getting into an accident. Otherwise I wouldn't drive or leave the house.

I don't open carry in public for strategic purposes. I want to have the element of surprise. Not only that but I've been behind people at a checkout line who open carry and thought of how easy it would be for me to take that weapon and shoot them with it. I don't want to put myself in that same situation of having someone take my weapon from me.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Soarin1 said:


> Agree with last comment. If you need to open carry where it's allowed, you must think the end is near. Hunting? That's a different story & even California allows that.
> Just don't show up on opening day of bird season without your 3 shot plug in the shotgun. Ignorance is not bliss...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Not an end but a great beginning. Enough is enough. I believe there are many more people who think the same way as these people. Usually they are to busy working, paying taxes and raising kids to have time to make a scene on the evening news. Time for ANTIFA to head back to their moms basement.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't think it would be difficult to tell "friend from foe". A stranger walking down the street yelling is no threat, but the guy wearing a mask with a long sleeve jacket (for protection) and a cap or helmet, getting ready to set a fire or throw a brick, either at a cop or store window is definitely foe. While perhaps Antifa thugs aren't the smartest dirt bags around, I doubt if one, or eve a group would attempt to cause any havoc, trouble with armed citizens, protecting their own, patrolling their neighborhood...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if you want to participate, do you have to know the secret handshake?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I doubt anyone wants to participate. It seems that some have the resolve to do what needs doing.

GW


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

desertman said:


> The only difference between open and concealed carry is a garment. Either you're armed or not? I carry concealed all the time except when I'm sleeping yet I don't think that "the end is near". Just as I wear a seat belt but don't fear of getting into an accident. Otherwise I wouldn't drive or leave the house.
> 
> I don't open carry in public for strategic purposes. I want to have the element of surprise. Not only that but I've been behind people at a checkout line who open carry and thought of how easy it would be for me to take that weapon and shoot them with it. I don't want to put myself in that same situation of having someone take my weapon from me.


Exactly right. Open carry is great for some situations but puts you at tactical disadvantage much of the time. OWB with a loose t-shirt is perfect because my gun is concealed unless I want to flip my shirt over the gun for whatever reason. That being said, 99.999% of the time, I keep it hidden.


----------

